# Funniest website i have seen for ages!!!



## 89623 (Jun 1, 2005)

Not sure where to put this topic, but saw this today and thought its a must see for any formula 1 buffs

http://www.donkeydoesf1.co.uk/

Basically its a member of the Jaguar F1 Pit crew team has won a Shrek donkey from the Ribena cartons and has taken it on tour with him to the last 6 races!!!

Quality viewing, not motorhome related but has had me in stitches for the last hour and i thought i would share it with everyone

Alex[/url]


----------

